# Rescue problem



## Krad77 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have an "apartment" (house split into 4 units, with a yard!). I plan on moving to a house in May. I explained this to the rescue when I dropped off my application. To accommodate for not having a fenced in yard I have a tie out with an auger. I would not leave a dog unsupervised. The pole is also 28in long for up to a 150 lb dog. Today I went to a rescue explaining all of this. The lady there pretty much scoffed at me saying tie outs are unrelyable. Duh. That's why I would watch the dog like I just said. Even with all of this information she still gave me the impression that she wouldn't approve me to adopt a dog. I understand these people want responsible owners so their dogs don't come back. I know they want good homes for their dogs. The fact that I went there and explained all of this to her and she still ignored everything I was saying was very rude in my opinion. I'm very frustrated at this point. It seems like rescuing a dog isn't going to happen for me. I've tried other rescues and this one has the best options for what I need for my lifestyle. Now what? If anyone has any advice I'd appreciate it!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

It happens alot to not take it personally. research specific breeds and spend the time looking for a breeder. I'm not a candidate to rescue anything even thought I did do a few dogs for foster for a rescue group... lol go figure,


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Rescues can be picky like that. You'd have to look for one more flexible and who adopts out on a case by case kind of thing instead of blanket rules. 

My other thought is that if you are moving in May you could just wait until then, if you can't find something right now. You'd end up waiting a while for a breeder most likely anyways and I think it's great to rescue if you aren't in need of a very particular kind of dog. Just because you haven't found a rescue that will work with you yet, or even if you can't until you move, doesn't mean you can never adopt.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

A "trolley" dog line with a properly fitted martingale collar is safer and more secure than a tie-out, I think. Plus mine doubles as a clothesline, lol. 

Some rescues are pickier than others. Lord only knows how many times that person has heard "No really, I'll always supervise the dog" and then it didn't happen - people often eventually get pretty disillusioned about honesty and about how good intentions play out in real life. Plus, while watching the dog is obviously better than not watching the dog...watching the dog doesn't necessarily stop them running off, fighting with loose animal, or whatever. So she does have a point. If you landlord will allow an eyesore auger thing, will s/he not allow you to put up a modest dog run of chainlink panels or whatever?

Unless you live in the middle of nowhere there are probably about five trillion rescues in your region - I encourage you to shop around for one that's more flexible.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Rescues can be picky, yes. On the other hand, my 75 lb dog pulled one of those tie-outs from the ground with little trouble. I mean, you did agree with her that tie-outs are unreliable so I can pretty much picture her thinking of you running inside for "just a minute" with the dog on the line. Ground tie-outs also risk leg injury from tangles if a dog darts after something. Trolleys are safer as Parus mentions.

You could-
discuss with the rescue WHY they are hesitant to adopt to you (that'd be my first step)

wait until you move, that isn't all that long in the big scheme of things

go to a municipal shelter where adoption requirements are often lower

Personally, I'd rather hear from someone without a fence who says, "I will take the dog out on a leash or a long line in my hand" than someone with either a tie-out or a fence who says "I'll let the dog in the yard and supervise it" because the prior tends to indicate a very interactive owner.


----------



## Sandy.klo (Sep 4, 2016)

Agreed with other posters, don't take it personally. You may be the most responsible person ever, but unfortunately, so many people lie, and they have no way or determining would be a crappy owner who will say anything because they THINK they want an owner who would actually make a great forever parent.
If you want to expedite the process, volunteer, volunteer, volunteer. Or work with dogs in some capacity. I work in the pet industry, and I don't think I would have been able to get my baby, at least at that time, otherwise. I met my Doggy through my work at a doggy daycare and fell in love. I made my intentions clear, and made adopting and setting up a great home for her my top priority, and,I talked to her foster parents and rescue ever step of the way. When I found a place, I told them, and made sure they liked it, and understood if they didn't I would not get it; I'd find something they liked more.
So many terrible people lie and manipulate because they randomly decide a dog will make their life better, but don't take into account what a huge responsibility it is, and how it's going to be a disaster if said person isn't committed and knowledgeable about dog. Volunteering is the easiest way to prove what sort of a person you are, and show you have the patience required to work with a rescue. If you are truly serious about putting in the work of owning a dog, this will also teach you so much.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

If you're moving in May I would suggest just waiting until then to get a dog. It's not that far away and will give you plenty of time to research breeds/traits and get all your supplies together. What's the rush?

How many times do you think the shelters have heard "I'll watch him constantly!" then two weeks later it's "he's okay for a while out there on his own", etc. Plus certain areas have laws against leaving dogs on tie-outs outside.


----------

